# Router lift or router with built in lift?



## asfestus (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey guys, 
I am new to the forum. I have been looking into lifts and reading the tests in Fine Woodworking. I came across the test on routers with built in lifts. Triton has a router they liked. So, should I purchase a lift (looking at the new Woodpecker) or go the triton route mounted to a plate?

Thanks, JR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JR

Do you now have a router ?, if so you can buy a just the lift for 90.oo dollars.
If not the you will need to buy a new router with it built in, many now come with that item as a default item.. 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6396&filter=router lift
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ools&hvadid=1101168581&ref=pd_sl_27d9tn19lb_b
======



asfestus said:


> Hey guys,
> I am new to the forum. I have been looking into lifts and reading the tests in Fine Woodworking. I came across the test on routers with built in lifts. Triton has a router they liked. So, should I purchase a lift (looking at the new Woodpecker) or go the triton route mounted to a plate?
> 
> Thanks, JR


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

The woodpecker looks like a fine solid lift. If you're going to be working it a lot, it should be worth the investment.


----------

